# Texas Hunter



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I live in Texas and hunt in Arkansas and Texas but the ducks are not here could some one please tell me if you are still seeing ducks in ND or have they all left?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Eastern Kansas only has about 20% of the ducks and 40% of the Canada geese as normal for this time of year. That is just what I have seen, but I'm out a lot.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Kid, are you saying they are still north of you?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

We either have a lot less ducks than they say, or there is still a ton of birds in Nebraska and S.D. We have a couple refuges holding 10,000 Mallards that should have 50,000+. Everything froze hard last night, so we should get the birds concentrated and have a better idea of what is in the state.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It has been extremely cold here the past few days (-25). The few birds that were still hanging on the Missouri River have probably bugged out by now!


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Our duck season ends on Sunday, I'm just hoping for a couple good hunts.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's been 3 weeks since SD posted their last river counts, but SD only had 48K a month ago so I'd have to assume that number has depleted.

http://www.state.sd.us/gfp/DivisionWild ... light7.htm

So if Texas isn't seeing 'em, Kansas is way down, and I've heard tons of complaints from Arkansas....is there a massive stage going on in Missouri or Illinois?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I just looked at our new reports for today and it looks like duck numbers are down more and Canada numbers are up. Most of the ducks must have went East instead of South. :lol:


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Chris I noticed you holding a crappie if you will tell me how to post pics I will show you some Texas crappie. :withstupid:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Draketaker,

What part of Ark were you in? A pilot from my squadron just got back from there (his dad has a Rice Farm) and he brought me in a video of some of their hunts. There was a ton of ducks and some snows as well.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Chop, I hunt in southwest Ar. near Texarkana what part of Ar. was the video taken?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Stuttgart.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Thats the first good report I have heard from stuttgart all season.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just got back from Tijuana and San Diego and there are thousands and thousands of ducks in one of the refuges by the bay and also any water in the San Diego Zoo is plum full of ducks(Beautiful ones too I might add) Many of the woodies and greenheads in the zoo had Laurel, Md bands on their legs too!!!! Was able to get within three feet of many of them. Also in southern Az there were many ducks sitting in most stock tanks I jumped. Widgies and mallards mostly, lots of pretty spoonies and real nice drake pintails too! Maybe the ducks like to fly east and west a lot more now!


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Our season ends Jan. 25 I hope they make it here before then.I think i'm going to give up on the ducks and go after the crappies. :idea:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I hear ya! I have been reading all over the web about how few ducks there are there. I showed him and he brought back some videos from this year. He had one tape his dad did on Thanksgiving and I have never seen such swarms of ducks. Then he went and hunted just before Christmas and there was not as many but more than I have ever seen. I know they have a lot of rice and they lease it out. From what I understand Zink was on their property doing a film in the beginning of Dec I believe. I know his dad is pretty strict with the land and manages it to keep the birds there.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

San Diego is a little farther than what I normally like to drive to go hunting.Boy I would have to get pretty early to make that hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay I will bite--San Diego????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I guess I missed that post or did it somehow get put in the middle??? :roll:


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

check out what face said


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Ya i saw it after I posted. Just talked to that pilot. He said his dad shot him an e-mail and they limited out before sunrise this morning. I guess it was about 55 degrees cooler than yesterday and will probably be froze tomorrow. I guess yesterday when it was warmer they got some blue wing teal so they must have migrated back up some??? Not sure as that is not my neck of the woods and i would only be speculating.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Today was our coldest day of the year and we didnt fire a shot i dont know what the deal is.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

draketaker said:


> Chris I noticed you holding a crappie if you will tell me how to post pics I will show you some Texas crappie. :withstupid:


Check out the tutorial:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/imagetutorial.php

I'd like to see some slabs!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Someone above said something about the ducks/geese must be still holding somewhere in Illinois and Missouri. I don't have the survey numbers to relay, but yes there are a lot of birds still around my area which is the where the Illinois and Mississippi Rivers meet between Illinois and Missouri. I went goose hunting a few days ago about a mile away from the Mark Twain National Refuge near Grafton, Illinois, and from sun up to around 10:30 in the morning there were wave after wave of snows landing in the refuge. Quite a few ducks flying around the area too. We have not really had any long periods of temps below freezing until the last few days it has been down in the teens at night.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was really surprised to see 2 different flocks of geese today in MN- Wright County. The only open water in the area is the Crow River, which has been starting to freeze pretty solid with the last few days having highs around 0. A very hardy bird, or maybe they are getting smart and staying where the seasons are closed. :lol:


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I cant post a picture what am I doing wrong????[/i] :withstupid:


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I cant find my url under properties!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Go to the photo album and either create your own or put it under the public fishing pictures. Once it is there use that url. I think it will be under properties. I know it is frustrating as I was in your shoes but it is really simple. Chris just had to slap me in the back of the head and I figured it out.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I still cant do it duuuuuhhh!!!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are you getting an error message??? I am laughing so bad!! Sorry but it is so simple and like I said above I had a time trying to figure it out as well.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I dont know if I'm getting an error or not .Its late my brain hurts and I'm going to bed I will try it again tomorrow.Thanks for your help. :idiot:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay I sent you a PM so hopefully that will help! Otherwise we can pick it up tomorrow and if it still ain't working I can call you or you can call me.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm back from a day at work I'm going to try this again.


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

I give up!!!!!!


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Nice crappie. I am going after them on Saturday afternoon when I get done shooting my honkers. I have only caught 10 fish total in my last two trips, I hope it is better Saturday.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I see you figured it out! Very nice fish! Very good deep fried with a nice hot beer batter!


----------



## draketaker (Jan 3, 2004)

Three guys I work with went teusday and brought home 72 they are killing them down here.Leaving in the morning going to louisiana for some honkers then I'm going after the fish.Let you know how i did when I get back.THanks for the help on the pictures.


----------

